# Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002



## glavoc (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
suche für meine Curado eine längere (3,00m) Rute um am Meer,
allerdings an der Adria zu Angeln...Ködergewichte meist rund um die 15gr. also Wobbler wie den Rapala Maxrap 13cm, oder
XRap in 10cm/13gr. aber auch gerne den Illex DD Squirrel 79 SP sowie Topwaterköder in etwa den Größen...eventl. auch mal Gummifisch, vielleicht auch mal nen Snaps? in 30gr.
Jetzt hab ich die Abu Vendetta 1002 Cast mit 15-50gr. WG entdeckt zu einem wirklich günstigen Preis...
Frage: passt das so mit dieser Combo?
Farblich wohl nicht-aber ist mir auch schit-egal. Was mich interessiert ist eher - funktioniert das so?
Danke im voraus für eure Meinungen!


----------



## glavoc (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Keine/Keiner ? ...


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Ich habe die Curado E7 auf einer (leider arg kräftigen) Lamiglas Forellenrute und fische damit vom 18 g Spöket bis 25 g Snaps, vermutlich kann die Rute auch ein 30 g Snaps ab, aber sowas habe ich nicht in der Kiste. 

Je nach Rute kommst du mit der Curado auch runter bis 5-6 g, wie optimal das ist, liegt dann im Auge des Werfers... 

Wie gut die Rute in dem unteren Bereich von 11.5 g (DD SQ79) oder 15 g performt weiß ich nicht. Die Rolle schafft das, aber die Rute kenne ich nicht.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

@ Chrizzi, danke für die Info`s...kling ja ganz gut...dachte mir einen Snaps mit 30 gr. zuzulegen um zu testen...will halt weit raus..unter 10 gr. brauch ich eher kaum...also zwischen 10-30gr. das meiste...Nur Spinnfischen.
WG der Vendetta ist mit 15-50gr. angegeben, Aktion als MH...ist recht steif, günstig und halt lang, da ich damit nur vom Ufer fische...
Angelst du auf MeFo`s mit der Curado? Wenn ja, in etwa wie weit kommst du da raus?
Wie lang ist deine Angelrute und welches WG?


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Ich habe eine 8'6" Lamiglas mit 1/2 - 1 1/2 oz (14-42g) aus eine der Salmon/Steelhead Serien (G 1310-HT, http://www.lamiglas.com/prod_indiv.php?groupid=14 ). 

Ein echten Vergleich mit den Wurfweiten von anderen kann ich schlecht geben, da die alle Geflochtene fischen und ich mit einer 28er Mono da stehe. Im groben würde ich sagen dass die Wurfweite plus-minus gleich ist. Vermutlich ließe sich da noch etwas rausholen, wenn man auf eine dünnere Mono wechselt, da es schon ein Unterschied macht, ob man mehr als die Hälfte der Schnur runter wirft (die Spule muss sich schneller drehen um dieselbe Menge Schnur rauszugeben) oder vielleicht nur bis zur Hälfte. 

Auch wäre mir die Rute in M lieber als in MH, da es schon ein merklicher Unterschied ist ob man ein Spöket (18g) oder Snaps (20g) dran hat.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Hmm,- findest du MH dann zu hart, oder eher wegen der Aufladung?


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Ist ein Unterschied, wie sich die Rute aufläd. Wobei die M in der Serie nur bis 3/4 oz gehen - könnte knapp werden... Die Rute mit einem WG von 1 oz wäre gut. So ist sie mir zu kräftig, weil ich hauptsächlich den 18 g Spöket und 20 g Snaps fische, selten mal den 25 g Snaps. 

Die nächste Rute (oder Zweitrute) wird aber vermutlich aber was für die Stationärrolle, da ich mir was von 10 - 20 g hole und auch kleinere Sachen damit werfen will ohne mir ein Kopf zu machen. Oder wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen sollte, halt die 10 - 20 g Rute als Spinning und Casting.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Denn Illex hab ich als unterste Größe...na ja, wenn nicht, dann halt auf der Zweitrute...die ist weich und hat ein geringeres WG, aber auch nur 2,40 m lang...
Hauptsächlich Gummifisch und Minnows (IMA etc.) um 15 -knapp 20gr. und halt eben auch mal ein Snaps (weis gar nicht ob da was überhaupt geht...).

"Die nächste Rute (oder Zweitrute) wird aber vermutlich aber was für die Stationärrolle,  da ich mir was von 10 - 20 g hole und auch kleinere Sachen damit werfen  will ohne mir ein Kopf zu machen. Oder wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen  sollte, halt die 10 - 20 g Rute als Spinning und Casting" 

he he, ja das wird dann wohl ins Geld gehen...UL-Casting mit 300 €uro-Rollen um mit 3 gr. zu werfen...|uhoh:
Weiß nicht, ob ich mir dafür nicht ne billige UL Stationär-Combo holen würde...


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*



glavoc schrieb:


> ....
> 
> he he, ja das wird dann wohl ins Geld gehen...UL-Casting mit 300 €uro-Rollen um mit 3 gr. zu werfen...|uhoh:
> Weiß nicht, ob ich mir dafür nicht ne billige UL Stationär-Combo holen würde...



Warte es ab, eine anständige Cast Rute in dem WG Bereich liegt auch nicht um die 20 € :q


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Richtig - aber deutlich billiger geht es schon, wenn man mit der Stationärrolle und -Rute so 2,3 gr. Forellenblinker und -Wobbler werfen will?


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Ja geht schon.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*



glavoc schrieb:


> he he, ja das wird dann wohl ins Geld gehen...UL-Casting mit 300 €uro-Rollen um mit 3 gr. zu werfen...|uhoh:
> Weiß nicht, ob ich mir dafür nicht ne billige UL Stationär-Combo holen würde...



Ich stell mich sicherlich nicht mit 3g in die Ostsee. 10 - 20 g sind nun auch kein UL. 

Ich dachte mir irgendwann (das verschiebt sich auch sehr oft) ein Batson XST aufzubauen - nur weiß ich halt nicht ob als Casting oder als Spinning. Die Spinning wäre halt universeller, wenn man mal kleine Hardbaits oder so fischen will. Top wäre beides um das alles mit der Curado testen zu können.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Einen Blank kaufen, dann aufbauen, eventl. mit NewGuidingSystem etc. Fuji Ringen, Rollenhalter und (Kork-)Griff? Na, das traue ich mir nicht zu...Hätte da Angst um mein Geld & das ich hinterher nich zufrieden bin...Abgesehen von der Kohle, die das dann kostet...Hab da halt keinerlei Erfahrung...
Batson STX-trööt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153468
Kennst du ja sicherlich...sieht total gut aus- oh Mann, aber ich selbst, äh nöh...


----------



## Chrizzi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Richtig, genau den Blank habe ich im Auge.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*



glavoc schrieb:


> Einen Blank kaufen, dann aufbauen, eventl. mit NewGuidingSystem etc. Fuji Ringen, Rollenhalter und (Kork-)Griff? Na, das traue ich mir nicht zu...Hätte da Angst um mein Geld & das ich hinterher nich zufrieden bin.. .


Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, was ich Dir empfehlen würde wäre sich das Blinker Sonderheft zu b esorgen, das NGC Schemata bei Matagi runter zu lagen und bei CMW einen der Bausätze zu bestellen, dann schön üben #6 Es ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl einen fisch mit einer Rute rauszuholen die man selbst gebaut hat :vik:


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Curado E7 mit Abu Garcia Vendetta 1002*

Okay, sollte ich jemals eine Rute aufbauen wollen, - danke ich hiermit für die wirklich guten Tipps! Nein, im Ernst, finde das Forum wirklich toll, und hilft/hat mir schon sehr viel Geld, Zeit und Mühen zu sparen...
@Danni_Lo, - dir auch vielen Dank! Hab von deinen Tipps bisher wirklich nur profitiert, (auch wenn ich mich für die PowerPro 15lbs White entschieden habe... ). Werde jetzt erst mal, (im Frühling) die Abu Vendetta auf Herz und Nieren testen...:k
Euch allen ein schönes WE:vik:


----------

